# Difference between rope halter and rope hackamore?



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

The fit generally, if you're talking about a regular rope halter/hack. Something designed for mecate reins to be tied on needs to be 'roomier' under the chin. There are different styles in both though & traditionally 'hackamores' have a stiff 'bosal' or nosepiece too.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Alot. I cant get into the specifics but i can show you pics and you can see how they will work differently.

Halter:









Rope halter with side pull rings.









Indian Hackamore. 

















Rope sidepull









Bosal (rawhide bosal, not an actual rope)


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I was just thinking simple, traditional. Too hard to mention all different types... but you did many of them & pics to boot!


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I was confused because I have a rope halter but I was looking at a site online that was selling a rope hackamore and I couldn't tell from the picture what the difference was.

KigerQueen, your models are adorable


----------



## Rialto (Dec 12, 2013)

I've always thought of the difference as one is a regular rope halter, whereas a hackamore is a rope halter with a larger nose opening so the mecate reins (~22' rope tied into reins with a lead attached) have room in order to be tied at a knot under the chin. You can tie a long lead from a halter to create reins too. I am not familiar with the types that KigerQueen posted (besides the bosal). You learn new things everyday! 

Rope Hackamore:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

^ I can do that?! Well i guess i know what im doing this week XD! My mares rope halter is a lil big on her because its for a QH and she is an arab. It would be interesting to try and tie the reins like that.


----------



## Rialto (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, it is pretty handy! Here's a diagram on how to attach the reins:

http://files.parelli.com.s3.amazonaws.com/instructions/hack_tie.pdf


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Rialto you are amazing XD! I like bitless but the extra space under the halter means the halter ends up to her eyes -_-'. I will be trying this this week!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for that diagram Rialto... for as many years I've been tying mecate reins, for some reason I always manage to get it wrong without instructions... & this is an easier set than I have. Don't know what it is about them, not exactly difficult & I can tie a rope halter, including turks head knot, without instructions...


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

There is really no difference in a rope halter and a rope hackamore. Once you tie your lead rope into a mecate rein you have made your rope halter into hackamore. With that said you will get varying responses to this question because of the variety of devices marketed as rope hackamore and they will also be correct in terms of defining a hackamore. 

A traditional hackamore consist of a bosal, bosal hanger and mecate rein. With the hope hackamore the halter is your bosal and hanger and you lead line becomes the mecate. I use this combination the first few days of colts starting because I can ride with it or untie the mecate if I need to do ground work and vice versa. A 22 or 23’ lead ties into a nice mecate rein


----------

